# Bicycle Show at the Motor Muster June 16-17, 2012



## Rambler (Jun 12, 2012)

Bicycle Show at the Motor Muster June 16-17, 2012

The Motor Muster event showcases Bicycles, Motorscooters, Motorcycles, and Vehicles from 1930's thru 1970's

PASS-IN-REVIEW BICYCLE PARADE presented by Tom Ross and Bob Strucel at 10:30am on Saturday

http://www.thehenryford.org/events/motorMuster.aspx

A few photos from past show...


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 12, 2012)

what state is it held in?


----------



## Rambler (Jun 12, 2012)

Nickinator said:


> what state is it held in?




It's held at Greenfield Village in Dearborn, MI


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 12, 2012)

Rambler said:


> It's held at Greenfield Village in Dearborn, MI




thank you.

Nick.


----------



## Rambler (Jun 17, 2012)

*Photos from 2012 Motor Muster*

Here are photos of bicycles that showed up for the 2012 Motor Muster. We had a great turnout!
http://s841.photobucket.com/albums/zz338/tybrown-photos/MotorMuster2012/


----------

